# Which airline?



## Marjan (Jan 30, 2013)

This probably been asked before.. but which airline is good but cheap? From and to Sydney.

We have been looking around today to find a "cheap" flight for next month for my partner to visit me in The netherlands.

We usually fly with Cathay or China southern but now i'm curious to know which airlines others like to use and which airline you think is "cheap"

might be good to get some more ideas of where to look


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Qantas is quite good


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

ozzy said:


> Qantas is quite good


Qantas is very good but by far not the cheapest. if you want to compare airlines use sites such at Cheap Flights & Airfares - Compare Domestic and International Airlines - Webjet.com.au

Cheers,
Dylan


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

DylanW said:


> Qantas is very good but by far not the cheapest. if you want to compare airlines use sites such at Cheap Flights & Airfares - Compare Domestic and International Airlines - Webjet.com.au
> 
> Cheers,
> Dylan


U get what u pay for. I'd rather pay abit extra and be looked after with great service.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

I def agree but his questions was good but cheap 

I fly all over the country for work and I have chosen to pay a little more and I only fly Qantas... Besides I like the points


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Marjan said:


> This probably been asked before.. but which airline is good but cheap? From and to Sydney.
> We have been looking around today to find a "cheap" flight for next month for my partner to visit me in The netherlands.
> We usually fly with Cathay or China southern but now i'm curious to know which airlines others like to use and which airline you think is "cheap"
> might be good to get some more ideas of where to look


Good, cheap, short.....pick any two....

Have you looked for special discounts direct from the airlines?
That often works...they sell the last seats of the flight cheaper....

Otherwise - a quick search with www.kayak.com suggested that China Southern is still the cheapest (and slowest).
But - for a few dollars more you can go Malaysian Airlines which is much better....and quicker!
If you can go another few dollars then there is an Emirates flight that is even better again.

I fly Australia - SE Asia - Africa and find that Emirates offers the best deal with on time flights, in flight service and aircraft.
Air Asia is the cheapest out of Australia but it is long, complex and slow for international flights.

Another option is to mix and match...fly from hub to hub and find the cheapest flights.....takes a lot longer but you can save $$$


----------

